

Medium iOS App - prezjordan
https://medium.com/m/app

======
trekky1700
The app looks beautiful, and hopefully solves some of the frustrations using
the Medium site on a mobile browser.

~~~
webXL
I'll have to try it out to see if it's an improvement, but for content so
well-suited for browsers, do we really need Yet Another UiWebView-based App
that does everything the non-app store version does?

